# Starting medic school



## firedog3700 (Aug 12, 2009)

I start medic school late next month and would like to start reading/preparing.  The main reason for this is that I am really excited about this and can think of little else in the mean time, and I don't want to feel like I'm wasting time waiting for the start.  (I am such a squirrel.)

Anyone have any ideas on things I could be doing now to quell the feeling of time is wasting?  Should I memorize my wife's drug book (she's an LPN)?  Any websites I can visit?  I've found the one for Littmann with the .wav files of pulmonary/cardiac sounds.  Any others?

Thanks in advance, and please pardon my bushy tail.


----------



## rescue99 (Aug 12, 2009)

firedog3700 said:


> I start medic school late next month and would like to start reading/preparing.  The main reason for this is that I am really excited about this and can think of little else in the mean time, and I don't want to feel like I'm wasting time waiting for the start.  (I am such a squirrel.)
> 
> Anyone have any ideas on things I could be doing now to quell the feeling of time is wasting?  Should I memorize my wife's drug book (she's an LPN)?  Any websites I can visit?  I've found the one for Littmann with the .wav files of pulmonary/cardiac sounds.  Any others?
> 
> Thanks in advance, and please pardon my bushy tail.



Anatomy and Phys...begin with some A/P.


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 12, 2009)

Links:
http://www.monroecc.edu/depts/pstc/backup/prandekg.htm
http://www.learntheheart.com/EKGBasics.html
http://www.unm.edu/~lkravitz/EKG/avblocks.html


Dale Dubins "Rapid Interpretation of EKGs"
The "ECG Strip Ease" book
A&P for dummies


Just go have a field day at Borders / Barnes & Nobles.


----------



## firedog3700 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Thanks*

This is exactly the stuff I'm looking for.

Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Porky1 (Aug 12, 2009)

Anything on Anatomy and Physiology. Especially physiology. Pathophysiology is the push in medic school. If you know how something works it is easier to understand when something doesn't work. Get the jump on that before school starts. 
I am a medic instructor. I would love to have students come into my class with that understanding. It makes my job so much easier.


----------



## daedalus (Aug 12, 2009)

I cannot stress this enough. Anatomy and Physiology. By a book and read it, and if you have time left over buy a Medical Terminology self study book and do that too. 

If you already have a good grip on A&P from a previous course, buy Guyton's Medical Physiology (check amazon).


----------



## WannaBeFlight (Aug 13, 2009)

I am starting my Paramedic Assoc. Degree next Weds (19th) and we are taking A&P 1, Prehospital Enviroment, EMS Vehicle and Communication and EMS 110 which is the legality and EMTB stuff. But one of the classes requires to have a medical terminology book. It breka down all of the words and really make sit easy to understand... VERY EXCITING!!! Good luck to you!!


----------



## rhan101277 (Aug 13, 2009)

WannaBeFlight said:


> I am starting my Paramedic Assoc. Degree next Weds (19th) and we are taking A&P 1, Prehospital Enviroment, EMS Vehicle and Communication and EMS 110 which is the legality and EMTB stuff. But one of the classes requires to have a medical terminology book. It breka down all of the words and really make sit easy to understand... VERY EXCITING!!! Good luck to you!!



We have to have A&P I to get in medic school here.  I am taking part II this semester.  We have to take real A&P though not just the A&P for emergencies.  So you first semester is EMTB?  Then right into paramedic, thats gonna be tough :wacko:


----------



## WannaBeFlight (Aug 13, 2009)

rhan101277 said:


> We have to have A&P I to get in medic school here.  I am taking part II this semester.  We have to take real A&P though not just the A&P for emergencies.  So you first semester is EMTB?  Then right into paramedic, thats gonna be tough :wacko:



We take the a full A&P, not for emergency medicine kind and its the same A&P as the nursing students and such. we have emt-b first semester, next two are emt-i and then emt-p. Its a well balanced program! I love A&P though, I have sports medicine background from high school through college and have always really enjoyed it.


----------



## Sasha (Aug 13, 2009)

> buy Guyton's Medical Physiology (check amazon).



I love this book. Truly do. And it can be found cheaply ( I got my copy for less then 20 dollars with shipping.)


----------



## ResTech (Aug 13, 2009)

I would recommend A&P as others have. Also, whatever your gonna be covering your first semester... start reading up on those subject areas as well.


----------



## motomedic (Aug 14, 2009)

its a broken record but A&P. I struggled with it cause I didn't go all in on it prior. if you don't have time anything you do will benefit ie looking through your book, medications, ekg stuff. be a sponge an soak up as much as you can. Good Luck. stay dedicated.


----------



## meick77 (Mar 1, 2013)

I agree


----------



## Carlos Danger (Mar 1, 2013)

I agree with everyone that an A&P course is hands down the best academic preparation for paramedic school.

However, with only a month left you didn't leave yourself much time. Add to that the fact that it is a tough subject to try to teach yourself, and I'm not sure how productive it will be to try to study it now.

I would get a good community-college level A&P text and a good pharm text, and use them frequently during school. Try to really understand the phys and pharm behind what you are being taught. 

Good luck.


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 1, 2013)

Uhh... I think it started already.... And finished.. :unsure:


----------



## meick77 (Mar 1, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Uhh... I think it started already.... And finished.. :unsure:



Ha ha ya my bad. Im new to this, I realized after how old this post probably was!


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 1, 2013)

meick77 said:


> Ha ha ya my bad. Im new to this, I realized after how old this post probably was!



Just make sure it never happens again :glare:


----------



## Rykielz (Mar 1, 2013)

Medic school is a lot of memorization. So obviously the more you know going in, the easier certain parts will be. What I really struggled with was learning ECG's and 12-leads. I spent a huge amount of time trying to learn it and I feel it was definitely one of those things I should've spent more time on before going in.


----------



## KingCountyMedic (Mar 8, 2013)

http://www.amazon.com/Emergency-Medical-Therapy-Terry-Mengert/dp/0721651623


----------



## TNBelle (Mar 28, 2013)

A&P is a big help! Brush up on math skills for med math.


----------



## AzValley (Apr 2, 2013)

I found this helpful for anatomy as I am pretty visual.


http://www.amazon.com/Anatomy-Color...64952911&sr=8-1&keywords=Anatomy+&+Physiology


----------

